# problem beim öffenn meines hp laptops



## mozez (9. August 2007)

hallo,

nach verzweifelter suche im netz hoffe ich hier einen rat zu bekommen...
möchte meinen hp laptop öffnen...zur reinigung...

habe dies auch so gut wie geschafft jedoch hat der laptop eine DIEBSTAHLSICHERUNG,
welche ich nicht aufbekomme...

kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

danke im vorraus.

mozez


----------



## soyo (10. August 2007)

Wenn du das Gehäuse öffnets, erlischt die Garantie. Ich hoffe das ist dir bewusst.


----------

